# 5D mk III or IV? Is the III still relevant in 2020?



## biertje (Jul 13, 2020)

I'm looking to move into FF from crop. I think I've narrowed it down to the 5D III or IV (maybe the 6D II if someone can make a case for it) and I was looking for a bit of advice on whether the III is still "relevant" in 2020. I've watched a lot of videos about the two cameras, but given the age of the camera's many of them are a good 3+ years old now which means they may not be as relevant today as they were then.
I'm not looking to purchase for another few months, but it's good to get an idea now. Part of me is also waiting in hope that a mk V will be released to lower the price of the used market or that the R5 will do similar once it starts to sell. If the R5 is indeed the new mk V.
Current equipment:
760D and 60D (Selling 60D)
Canon 18-55 "kit lens"
Canon 15-85
Tamron 70-300
Sigma 150-600 "C"
Aware that the canon lenses can't be used on FF.

Whilst I can afford the IV there is a £1300/$1600 difference between the two, which then doesn't leave much room for other purchases. That's the price of another safari trip for example which is the whole point of buying the camera.
I suppose my question is, is the V £1300/$1600 better than the III? Is the III still a good camera or is it really that obsolete in 2020? There are still people using them and getting great pics from them. Not easy questions, but just looking for opinions.
My main concern is that I'd buy the mk III and then quickly want to move up to the mk IV. That and finding a mk III in good enough condition with low enough shutter count.
They both seem like pretty good cameras even now, after 8  and 4 years. I suppose it probably comes down to if there are any major red flags for the mk III that warrant not buying it.

A few points to note for me:
I only shoot stills and not video - 4K or not isn't an issue for me.
I shoot mostly wildlife and some landscapes, but never fire off 200 shots in a row so don't think I'd need the extra speed and buffer.
I do often use touch screen and the wifi on my 760D and do miss it on the 60D. I know that you can buy a card to enable wifi for the mk III though.
Thoughts greatly appreciated.


----------



## Soocom1 (Jul 13, 2020)

I still shoot a 1D MkII N (a replacement of my 1Ds) a 5D MKI, and even a Rebel Xti and 10D.  

I am also shooting a Phase one P-20! 

No in all honesty I understand where your going with the question. 
But the one aspect that caught my attention was this: 
_"is it really that obsolete in 2020? There are still people using them and getting great pics from them. Not easy questions, but just looking for opinions."
_
The Phase One p20 is 13 years old, and takes pics that look like this: 








If you play the game of keeping up with the Joneses, I would go brand new and not look back. 
If however you are simply looking for a good photo shooter or two, go with what you can afford and run with it.


----------



## biertje (Jul 13, 2020)

Thanks for the response. Great shot of the cat 
No I'm not interested in keeping up with the Joneses - I just want a good bit of kit that will get some great shots. No one I know has the first idea about cameras so that doesn't matter 
At the end of the day will I notice that much of a jump in IQ and all round performance for the big price difference? Will I be happy with the III for a few years before upgrading to the IV or mirrorless later on down the line.
To put it another way:

Are there really any big red flags and issues with the III that should put me off and make me run for the hills?
I would assume that it will still be a nice step up from the 760D?
I can afford both, but is that extra 20 or 30% improvement of the IV worth the ~40% price difference?
The money saved could go towards some nice glass or a safari, where I can actually take pictures of animals. That and 760D is coming towards the end of its life too.


----------



## Soocom1 (Jul 13, 2020)

Here is another way of putting it. 

Go with what FITS YOU! 

Don't worry about specific technical advances per se. 
Many of us keep saying, don't chase megapixels. 

But also, there could be something diff. about the III vs. the IV that you will wind up preferring one over the other, and don't be surprised if the III takes it! 
If your doing Pro end work, it makes sense to have new equipment. 
If just a daily shooter, then either one will work well. 

Plus, if on a Safari, an older camera wouldn't be a huge loss if stolen, damaged or destroyed.   

Plus as you point out, great glass is where its at! the camera is still just a fancy electronic box.


----------



## biertje (Jul 13, 2020)

Very good point. I think I am leaning towards the III as it seems to do most of what the IV does, just a little bit older. I'm just an amateur who enjoys taking pictures, so I think the III will suit me for a few years.


----------



## Destin (Jul 13, 2020)

One of the top portrait photographers on here (and arguably anywhere) still shoots with a 5D MK1

Don’t worry about gear. Worry about technique.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 13, 2020)

Destin said:


> One of the top portrait photographers on here (and arguably anywhere) still shoots with a 5D MK1
> 
> Don’t worry about gear. Worry about technique.



Came here to say this.


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 13, 2020)

Some photographers shoot film cameras...  The best camera is your camera.  =]


----------



## dolina (Jul 13, 2020)

Mike Drone said:


> Some photographers shoot film cameras...  The best camera is your camera.  =]


Best camera you can ever own is the one with you always.


----------



## Space Face (Jul 13, 2020)

Owning a better camera won't necessarily give you better pictures.  It's a tool and has to be used properly.

That said, have you considered the 5Ds or 5Dsr.  I have the latter and think it's great.


----------



## biertje (Jul 13, 2020)

Thanks all. The type of answers I was looking for and good to see no one giving red flags.

I had considered them, my worry was that they wouldn't perform as well in low light situations though and I don't need that high mp detail ( I don't think). Not sure if this is an actual issue though. And then what does the sr give over and above the s?

There do seem to be some good prices for the 5Ds on the used market though.


----------



## ronlane (Jul 13, 2020)

Got my 5d3 last Feb/Mar and am still using it just about everyday. It's my goto for portraits. Here are a couple of examples, I would say that it is very relevant even today. (These were taken just a couple of weekends ago.)


----------



## Derrel (Jul 13, 2020)

The 5D-III is still relevant.Good photos are more a product of a good lens and a skilled photographer than they are from the latest and greatest camera.


----------



## photoflyer (Jul 13, 2020)

biertje said:


> maybe the 6D II if someone can make a case for it)



I have the 6D mark II and really like it.  The day I got it I almost got the 5D mark IV. I decided to spend the savings on glass.  In hindsight, that was smart.  You'll likely find with a full frame you'll want to invest in glass that gets the most out of it.



biertje said:


> Part of me is also waiting in hope that a mk V will be released to lower the price of the used market or that the R5 w



There will be no mark V.  Well there is, it is called the R5.

The R5 and R6 will drop the prices for all used and new DSLRs...even non- Canon.  I wasn't even considering the R6 but it looks like it will get even more our of my L series glass.  I think others will come to the same conclusion.  

I think if I were you I would really look hard at the R.  It's price will certainly fall.  It gives you full frame and mirrorless in one purchase.  You won't need another body for many years.

Oh, keep a crop sensor body.  I can't emphasize that enough.  I grab a crop body as often as a full frame.   One is not better than the other.  They address different missions.


----------



## photoflyer (Jul 13, 2020)

This was shot on a 30D.  What is that, 9 years prior to your 60D and now 16-17 years old?   I have better  bodies but it is fun to see what I can get out of the old ones. The 5D M III and the M IV with be relevant for years to come.  

Oh, I know I toasted it a bit in post...my fault, not the camera.... just having a bit of fun.


----------



## ronlane (Jul 13, 2020)

photoflyer said:


> biertje said:
> 
> 
> > maybe the 6D II if someone can make a case for it)
> ...



Photoflyer does bring up a good point. The R is about to be picked up for a good price and if you get the adapter and the kit lens (the f/4.0), you will have a really good start.

But if you were already going to consider the 5D mk IV, I would also suggest considering the R6 that is about to come out. The specs on it seem really good and would be all you need for a hobbist for some time.

I am ready to step up from my 5D3 to the R5 as soon as I get some money and convince the wife.


----------



## weepete (Jul 14, 2020)

I went with the 5DmkIV, but I quite often shoot in less than ideal circumstances, so the extra couple of stops of performance was what I was after. The vast majority of my focus is on landscapes, but I like shooting widlife too so I felt it was the best balance for me.


----------

